# Hollywood orchestrator!



## Iustin (Sep 2, 2021)

Hey guys, newbie question. So, I'm not able to make the Hollywood orchestrator sync in Cubase, simply I cannot find the solution to this. Is not on the metronome. Probably is a small thing but I cannot see it, that is why I put the question here. Sorry for the newbie question, again.
Thanks.


----------

